# Is your fluff mischievous?



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

Okay, time for some fun! What does your fluff do that is mischievous? Rose has never done anything. My Lily is something else. Both girls have their own gummy-bones. When Rose is chewing hers, Lily will sneak up behind her, pull her tail, and when Rose turns around, Lily runs up and steals her bone. Yep-she's a tail-puller. She likes to pull the cat's tail, too:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

hahaha Lily is hilarious! Although Rose and your cat may not think her tail pulling is quite as endearing though! haha  

Bailey has become quite mischievous as well...he has recently made up a new game. Every morning, I take him upstairs in to the room where we keep the ironing table and put him on the bed there. While I'm ironing my clothes for work, he knows to sit and wait for me patiently. Then, when I'm done I'll stand at the end of the bed and call to him. I'll say, "Come on Bailey, let's go" a million times, and he'll just sit there sweetly and just look at me for the longest time like he has nooo idea what I'm saying...then he'll suddenly POUNCE on me, tail wagging like crazy. I can't stop laughing when he does this and he seems very pleased with himself to have made up such a funny game!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Ava is not what you'd call mischievious, but she sure makes us laugh a lot!!! She's so smart.....

It only took her a few days to teach me to come. Yep, she'll go out the doggie door onto the small deck off the kitchen, but she can't go down the steps to get onto the large deck. ....so she stands up on her hind legs and scratches on the screen door, then when I go out to make her stop it, she trots over to the steps. I put her at the bottom of the steps and she's happy. she did this four or five times yesterday until I got it right. :blush:

And her favorite game of all is "Pretend you're gonna get me!" To play this you need to get up out of your chair take a few steps toward her with your arms extended and pretend you're gonna get her.....:blink:......she dances with delight every single time!!!!!!! :HistericalSmiley: and many times ends up zooming back and forth through the house. 

There are so many funny things she does- she is just a total joy to have around. :wub:

The others are so much more calm or into what they think is important, ie. begging for treats, sleeping, barking out the window......or sitting on our laps. I love each and every one, but it's Ava's personality that keeps us laughing.


----------



## Starsmom (Jan 31, 2009)

This thread made me smile as I recalled Star's mischievous act of going in the bathroom, grabbing the end of the toilet paper, running down a short hall, then running back into the bathroom to watch the paper unwind off the roll! He thought that was great fun! :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

dolce is mischievious too .. he steals socks still thats his fetish ... he does zoomies and turns n turns like a top for treats ... n now he has realized that the kids are back in school n he hides because he doesnt want to stay in the gated kitchen ... 

and he tells me when its time to go to bed, he sleeps by my feet snuggled in between my feet .. if its after 1030 he barks n runs to the room like hello can we go to bed now .. and in the morning he wakes me up n paws , licks paws , digs , kisses .. too funny .


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

Rocky is not too mischevious, but sneaky is more the word. He likes to hide behind the table with his little bed and hump it when we are not looking. He looks over his shoulder to see if we are noticing. He also likes when a clean tissue flies off the coffee table and onto the carpeting. He will sit and pull apart the tissue into tiny pieces. 

He loves when we clap and tell him to run, he runs like "turbo dog" really fast in circles. He's such a good dog...I'm so in love with him. Before long he will be one year old. My baby is growing up!


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

ol dolce takes his bed out of his usual place n humps it too .. n if i call him out he looks at me plops on the floor n gives me the puppy eyes too funny .. and he loves to take the boys toys when they r not looking... if u dont find something its usually under dolces blankie on his bed .lol


Rocky's Mom said:


> Rocky is not too mischevious, but sneaky is more the word. He likes to hide behind the table with his little bed and hump it when we are not looking. He looks over his shoulder to see if we are noticing. He also likes when a clean tissue flies off the coffee table and onto the carpeting. He will sit and pull apart the tissue into tiny pieces.
> 
> He loves when we clap and tell him to run, he runs like "turbo dog" really fast in circles. He's such a good dog...I'm so in love with him. Before long he will be one year old. My baby is growing up!


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

The A Team said:


> Ava is not what you'd call mischievious, but she sure makes us laugh a lot!!! She's so smart.....
> 
> It only took her a few days to teach me to come. Yep, she'll go out the doggie door onto the small deck off the kitchen, but she can't go down the steps to get onto the large deck. ....so she stands up on her hind legs and scratches on the screen door, then when I go out to make her stop it, she trots over to the steps. I put her at the bottom of the steps and she's happy. she did this four or five times yesterday until I got it right. :blush:She's got you trained, all right!:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:
> 
> ...


 That sounds like my Rose..


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

Starsmom said:


> This thread made me smile as I recalled Star's mischievous act of going in the bathroom, grabbing the end of the toilet paper, running down a short hall, then running back into the bathroom to watch the paper unwind off the roll! He thought that was great fun! :HistericalSmiley:


That boy is hilarious!:HistericalSmiley:


----------



## =supermanskivvies= (Aug 7, 2008)

Tiffany is super mischievous. Once, I was eating in front of the TV. She started barking at the glass balcony door and wouldn't stop. So I got up to see what it was, and as soon as I walked past her, she turned around and made a beeline for my food!


----------



## suzimalteselover (Mar 27, 2006)

These puppy stories make me laugh and are so cute. That is so funny about Rocky! :HistericalSmiley:

My Maltese, Cody is 9 yrs old. So, he's pretty calm most of the time. Every once in a while, he runs around and does a zoomie and does a cute "lay on the floor, shake, bark, look at me" show. 

Josey is 3 yrs old and is full of HAPPY NAUGHTINESS! She's much like Lily and likes to puppy nap bones from her sissy. She also loves to play games like Ava. She also watched the "Wizard Of Oz" one too many times....as, she thinks she's one of those flying monkeys!!! :w00t: When Cody and Mandy are sleeping, she tip-toes around to the other side of the room....starts to run....takes a flying leap in the air....and lands on Cody or Mandy's back! :blink: Cody and Mandy are like....:yield:Cody and Mandy have requested Santa to take her back!


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

suzimalteselover said:


> These puppy stories make me laugh and are so cute. That is so funny about Rocky! :HistericalSmiley:
> 
> My Maltese, Cody is 9 yrs old. So, he's pretty calm most of the time. Every once in a while, he runs around and does a zoomie and does a cute "lay on the floor, shake, bark, look at me" show.
> 
> Josey is 3 yrs old and is full of HAPPY NAUGHTINESS! She's much like Lily and likes to puppy nap bones from her sissy. She also loves to play games like Ava. She also watched the "Wizard Of Oz" one too many times....as, she thinks she's one of those flying monkeys!!! :w00t: When Cody and Mandy are sleeping, she tip-toes around to the other side of the room....starts to run....takes a flying leap in the air....and lands on Cody or Mandy's back! :blink: Cody and Mandy are like....:yield:Cody and Mandy have requested Santa to take her back!


:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Ladyrdhd (Apr 2, 2010)

Maggie May is 15 months old, and she is full of the dickens! She's a little thief (you can see it in her eyes!) We've found everything from my hubby's missing debit card to articles of our clothing (especially underware) and even books and bills, buried in her crate. If it's missing, she's the likely culprit. Her morning ritual is hilarious, she races around the house, pouncing, barking, and annoying our two cats, and play-fighting with our 12 year old big boy, Murphy, a golden retriever mix. 

Maggie especially likes a tug o war game, played with Murphy's big floppy ears. He's very patient with her, just lets her pull as they play-growl and chase each other. Very entertaining! Maggie is just a little bigger than Murphy's head. Before Maggie May came into our lives, old Murphy was sleeping most of the time and aging very peacefully. Thanks to the relentless ativity of Maggie May, he's a puppy again!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

aprilb said:


> Okay, time for some fun! What does your fluff do that is mischievous? Rose has never done anything. My Lily is something else. Both girls have their own gummy-bones. When Rose is chewing hers, Lily will sneak up behind her, pull her tail, and when Rose turns around, Lily runs up and steals her bone. Yep-she's a tail-puller. She likes to pull the cat's tail, too:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:


 
how cute:HistericalSmiley: I'd love to see her do that:wub:

B&B is are sneak in the house, she loves garbage cans:w00t: loves to pull clothes down from the closet:w00t: loves to get in the shower and walk around:HistericalSmiley:at 6:00 PM she starts in barking and causes a ruckes because it's time for her ride:blink: every night:HistericalSmiley: then at 9:00 she starts again this time wanting to be put on the bed:w00t: there is no way I'm going to bed that early:HistericalSmiley:the girl runs us:w00t: she has such a cute personality:wub:

Matilda has a one track mind everything in her life deals with a ball:HistericalSmileyr a chewy:wub: she's pretty quiet:wub:


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

HAHA!!! Loving this thread! I enjoyed reading it and would love to add Mr. Mischivous' many many many stories and acts here!!! I swear, I think I can write a book about his never ending mischivious acts; always surprises me with more. 

Miss. Sneaky prefers to be mischivous in a hidden way. The more you live with her, the more you discover them!

awwh loving our little clown fluffs  

I will get back to this thread later on (I hope soon). I came to SM to catch up a little! too bad that the busy life is calling me and asking me to leave the Inernet for pleasure use for now!! 

I'll be back to this thread soon .... for now, I enjoyed reading it and hope to also read more!

hugs
Kat


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

till this day, Snowy will grab ANYTHING that I am busy with (if his mouth was capable of carrying) -mostly papers and pencils/pens...and RUN away with it!!!!! If not something he can carry, then he goes searching for his squeaky ball, runs towards me and sits right next to me: squeaks, squeaks, squeaks on the ball until I get distracted! I think it is more of my fault because without intending to, I taught him that it DOES distract me and I end up facing him. If Snowy couldn't find his squeaky ball (because mommy was smart-remembered to keep the ball in the toy box), then he would search for whatever he can find. 
For some reason, Snowy loves my brother's spiderman toys whenever he is around them. These toys have their legs, hands, arms chewed on! 
Because of Snowy's outgoing personality, you gotta watch him when you are around strangers/in public - he approaches them very easily and can cause a little mischief. For example, we were once in an underground train. The man opposite us was carrying one piece of rose in his hand (flower was pointed towards the ground). That flower got Snowy's attention, without caring who was its owner, he jumped at it with that little opened mouth of his, wanting to grab it. good thing that the man didn't mind. In fact, he started a small game with Snowy: putting the rose close to the ground and the second Snowy jumps, the man pulls the rose away! that game went for at least 10 minutes! everyone else started watching and AWWHing at the crazy malt!!! 
In restaurants (yes, many restaurants in some countries, Germany is where we were, allow our 4 legged companions in), even after having his meal before joining me to the restaurant, Snowy will "sit pretty" for people in the next table, doing that trick as if to ask for treat/food! He is getting better at learning that he isn't supposed to do that now though, but he tends to forget sometimes. 
If you were in a boat with Snowy, holding him tightly by the leash is VERY IMPORTANT!!! I learned that after he jumped right in the lake, swimming after the ducks in 2007!!! 
When I give the malts a chewy, if Snowy got the chance (while Crystal looked a little away from her chewy), Snowy will zoom, carries her chew WHILE HAVING HIS OWN in his mouth! he carries the two of them and just want them all..................Snowy's never ending stories can go on and on:smpullhair:

Now with Crystal, she is more of a malt who cares SO MUCH about pleasing her mommy - she is natural at that! Because of that, when she wanna do something that she knows her mommy wont be so pleased with, she will try and grab Snowy's attention to join:w00t: that girl surprises me because she does these acts in a very sneaky way! If you didn't take a second look, you will hardly see that it was her who encourages Snowy and when she sees him doing it, she immediately joins - I guess that she thinks that if Snowy did it, she will get in no trouble! the latest examples that happened of her encouraging Snowy was when she stood in the little bridge of the pool. She knows that when Snowy sees her there, he runs to her and jumps right in (then she ALWAYS jumps after him)....In days they are allowed in the pool, I don't really mind, but in days that they are not due to their bath days, I DO MIND! Crystal is good at stealing food. just watch out! don't leave any human food in her reach! 
The one mischievous act that Crystal doesn't mind doing without being sneaky is chasing Snowy when he plays fetch(minding his own business) and then pulling his hair/tail/ears....etc and basically drives him nuts while he plays!!!!!! If you wanna know what I mean, here is a video that shows her doing what she enjoys doing - going mischievous towards Snowy





ok, I better stop typing here.....I cannot stop sometimes :HistericalSmiley:


----------

